

Ask HN: Is anyone building Apps on Gmail - smashing

I am directing this question to apps or services which can be built with a web front-end or using a client binary application, i.e. iOS/Andoid app or desktop. Links to existing projects or products would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.
======
nailer
GMail doesn't have a proper API (POP and IMAP obviously don't count) so things
are hard.

Xobni and Rapportive (since purchased by LinkedIn) have GMail apps, both
scraped and injected themselves into the DOM via Chrome extensions.

~~~
smashing
OK, thanks! I was looking to build something that combined gmail and
craigslist. Haven't seen anything thus far.

